# Is it worth to spend more 400$ for D7000 instead D5100?



## martanh (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Everybody, I'm newbie in photography an now I get confused when choosing what camera to start with. I did some research and found D5100 and D7000 is in our budget range. Both of them has the same sensor, does it mean same quality of pictures ? Color depth? I just focus on Photography not making video on DSLR camera. I love taking landscape , nature , and city in the night so I need a camera that can gives me very excellent pictures in these situations. Is there a huge different in quality pics between two cameras ? and what is the point for spending more 400$ for d7000. Thanks so much if anybody can help me answer my questions.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

There are MANY additional upgrades to the D7000 besides just the sensor. DEFINITELY worth the extra few bucks.

 It's the same sensor, but that is where the likenesses end. First and  foremost there are 39 focus points in the D7000. 11 in the D5100.  Obviously the auto focus motor in the body is a BIG bonus. It also has a  much better battery life, shoots faster frames per second (6vs4); the  viewfinder is much brighter and better; it's weather sealed to take more  hard core use; has double memory card slots; less shutter delay; D7000  has the top LCD to show your working settings all of the time; commands  speedlites off camera... The D7000 is set up more for the serious to  professional user. The D5100 is set up with the new to DSLR entry level  in mind-complete with the in camera editing and the assisted/teaching  module.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2011)

You can also get a grip for the D7k.


----------



## martanh (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks so much MleeK and sparky. Those things that u pointed out are great, but how about picture quality? Is it reallt different?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 31, 2011)

^^Exactly what she said.

If you can afford it, and if you are really serious about photography, definitely go with the D7000. 
I bought the D5100, because as a single mom with two boys in college, I simply could not afford to spend any more money. As it is, I'm still working with just the kit lens, and it will probably be a few months still before I can buy another lens. 
Don't get me wrong--I love my D5100, it's a great starter DSLR. But I already know it is going to limit me somewhat, and I can see a D7000 (or better) in my future in a year or two.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 31, 2011)

It really is.  The built in AF motor makes it worth it alone--you will recoup that money as it allows you to basically buy ANY Nikon lens ever made, where as you need the AF-S lenses for the D5100


----------



## sm4him (Oct 31, 2011)

martanh said:


> Thanks so much MleeK and sparky. Those things that u pointed out are great, but how about picture quality? Is it reallt different?


Picture quality? If you're that new to photography, I don't know that you're going to notice a HUGE difference between your photos on the D7000 versus the 5100...you're going to need to concentrate on the basics anyway--composition, basic settings and how they work together (like ISO, aperture and shutter speed).  But eventually, if you get really good, then yes, the picture quality is going to be better on the D7K *because* of all the things that have already been pointed out about it--the focus points, faster frames per second, the commander mode to use speedlights off camera...


----------



## martanh (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks all of you for ur help. I decided to get D7000 tonite and ordered already on Amazon. Cant wait to play with it.


----------



## trizzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Good luck with your Nikon. Best choice you could made.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 1, 2011)

martanh said:


> Thanks all of you for ur help. I decided to get D7000 tonite and ordered already on Amazon. Cant wait to play with it.



Congrats. Best thing you've ever done is not make the mistake I made and ordered a 5xxx just to turn around and sell it on craigslist for the 7xxx with great features we use every day


----------



## RRRoger (Nov 2, 2011)

I have both, and yes the D7000 is worth $400 more.

That said, I prefer the D5100 for Trips, Hikes, and HD1080 Video at 30fps.
I think the image quality is marginally better too. (Newer technology).

Good for a backup but the D5100 is not near as good as the D7000 for Event Photography.

I would get "Hands ON" before buying.


----------



## martanh (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I just got D7000 today and waiting for some occasion to start my first shot with 18-105mm lens. Do I really need UV filter and if i do what brand name should I choose to keep quality of pics as filter doesnt exist? Appreciate any recommend an thanks again


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 2, 2011)

martanh said:


> Thanks everybody, I just got D7000 today and waiting for some occasion to start my first shot with 18-105mm lens. Do I really need UV filter and if i do what brand name should I choose to keep quality of pics as filter doesnt exist? Appreciate any recommend an thanks again



Why wait for an occasion!?!  Go out and enjoy your camera!


----------



## RRRoger (Nov 2, 2011)

[QUOTE Do I really need UV filter and if i do what brand name should I choose to keep quality of pics [/QUOTE]
I've been taking them off my old lens and getting better pictures.
After many years and over 1 million pictures, I have never scratched a front element.
If you do have a special purpose for one, be sure to go for high quality "MultiCoated".
Nikon and B+W make the best. Tiffen and Hoya have a wide variety of filters including excellent ones, so be careful there.


----------



## martanh (Nov 2, 2011)

mjhoward:  i mean i will take some pic at some place arround my house but my most favorite thing is shooting landscape and night city from very high building so i need to wait .   Thank you for your advice  Roger i think i will choose the good quality of nikon or b&w or dont use ) thanks


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 2, 2011)

Have you read the manual yet? If not, open it up.


----------



## martanh (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I'm reading it


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 4, 2011)

Keep the manual by your computer. Take a break and read 10mins. Consume in mouth side chunks and chew throughly before swallowing  Also learn something new about the camera's capabilities and functions everyday. 

Also need to get out and shoot daily or every other day to ingrain and gain and absorb your skills and refine your eyeballs ability to see a great composition. My camera is with me about 95.654545% of the time I go out & about. And gotten use to having it with me at all times. A lot of people seem to only pull it out on weekends or special occasions and never get beyond the snapshot stage. And are constantly asking why their pics aren't that great. 

Having a camera for 3 months 6 months and asking why are my pics blurry or too dark questions proves my points of importance of regular use and constant learning to take pictures. And taking the time to look and analyze results. Why is a good pic? Why is it Not a good pic?

As to night shooting. No to filters on lens for me. I don't use them myself as rely on the Hood for protection and flaring from sides. So hood on 24/7 as good protection. The problem with filters especially for night shooting is possibility of more induced ghosting and secondary reflections from directional light sources in the frame like street lights,buildings,etc. The second problem is they are no real protection from  impact. As a flimsy filter is in no way as tough as the front lens element. Tho they are good for protection from wind driven sand,Muck & Mud & children's greasy fingers and flying debris and such and make cleaning the lens a tad easier.

But with lens hood on. Then you can hold off on the filter until you are sure you want to use for your needs.
.


----------



## martanh (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi orb9220, I really appreciate your honest advice. I know that for newbie getting used to a new camera is so important, and I wont wait for weekend ans special vacation to use it anymore. My friend also recommend that user manual is so helpful for getting to know a camera so I'm reading it so carefully and figured out some interesting points that I may not get if just looking at some buttons on camera. I will post some of pics taken by this camera and wait for some advices. Thanks so much again.


----------



## RRRoger (Nov 5, 2011)

But with lens hood on. Then you can hold off on the filter until you are sure you want to use for your needs.
.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The lens hood may seem redundant most of the time.
> Do you wonder why they recommend always leaving it on?
> Many reasons.
> But, the best one seems to me to be protection.
> ...


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep have swung in doorways bang on the hood. Moving thru woods person snaps back branches bang caught by the hood. And good at reducing flare from the sides also. I see many don't like to bother with the hood and many have it mounted on backwards for storage. And end up with a shattered or cracked filter. Hood actually saved my Nikon 80-200 f2.8 AF-D when it landed front element up standing their like a thermos.. Almost a heart attack but the hood saved the day.
.


----------



## tlamour (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with the above post. The 5100 is a better camera for its price and better to learn from. And if you do get tired of photography, I'm pretty sure the 5100 will hold value longer.

D7000, iPhone 3GS


----------



## ntituner (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a D7000 and all i can say is that i really enjoy this camera. For future reference, always go a better choice that you can afford. I didnt have a 2nd thought about D5100 over a D7000 nor a D90. At the end of the day though, it is your interest to capture a great picture. Patience should come together with photography in my honest opinion. There are a lot of disappointments in the beginning (6 months minimum).


----------



## tlamour (Nov 7, 2011)

tlamour said:
			
		

> I agree with the above post. The 5100 is a better camera for its price and better to learn from. And if you do get tired of photography, I'm pretty sure the 5100 will hold value longer.
> 
> D7000, iPhone 3GS



I retract my previous statement. I misread the initial statement. The D7000 is of course a better camera. And worth the money if you to advance your photography. I was in your shoes. So I rented out both from Adorama in NY for a few days. The picture quality is the same but the d7k has so my extra features that will be used. The 39 points AF makes manual focus redundant.

D7000, iPhone 3GS


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 7, 2011)

The old saying goes you get you pay for. The D5100 is very good. I just got one, I am really enjoying life at 3200 ISO. I have shot a few sporting events at night so, overall I am pleased. There are few more bells n whistles but again think about how much you are spending. I think you would be happier with either or.


----------



## martanh (Nov 11, 2011)

About the hood: i get experience that it will protect my pic from glare and crack also if lens drop. However when i take pic in lowlight or some small space i take it out and put it in my pocket.
I see d7000 and d5100 sharing the same sensor, so it's quite hard to distinguish the quality of pictures taken from both cameras. However, I see i really like the professional of d7000 body. It has enough buttons that u can adjust directly from body instead of from the screen like D5100. And one more point is D7000 is bigger so it fits with my hand . Thanks for all contributions . Appreciate that.


----------



## Netskimmer (Nov 11, 2011)

The D5100 should be more than enough camera for you to learn with. Less money on the body means more money for glass (lenses). The most important component to the quality of your photography is you. That being said, your glass is at least as important as your camera when it comes to getting good images, in many situations it's more important.


----------



## erinleigh (Nov 12, 2011)

I was debating the same (plus the D90) and I made the jump for the 7000... I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes a D7000 is worth every penny.


----------



## thierry (Nov 24, 2011)

I would def go for the 7000


----------



## fatDAD (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanted a upgrade from my d50 and was looking at the d5100 and d7000, I decided on the d7000.
What a camera, worth EVERY penny!!


----------

